# Meat Smoker



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a meat smoker, wondering what everyone uses, electric, propane, and what brand, I see that Masterbuilt is a popular one on this forum, just trying to get some idea's,,, thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I use a masterbuilt electric and it's done everything from ribs to big pork butts to birds, deer, and all sorts of fish. Usually fire it up a couple 3 times a month, more often now after deer and waterfowl season is over for making sausages.


----------

